# tasting menu...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

i have a prospect interested in hiring me for a personal chef gig... however theyve asked to have a tasting session of various items i can offer. i am curious if anyone here has done something similar? if you have how did you choose which items you offered and how did you price it? ive never done a private tasting menu before, so any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Follow the "Golden Rule", he who has the gold, RULES!

Your "assessment" should guide you as to their likes and dislikes.

As a practicing PC since 2000, I've never had such a request.

Keep the portions miniscule, so they have room to taste everything.

Remember, NO FRE$E FOOD!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Do what you do best and charge cost if possible. Emphasize healthy. eye appeal Very essential. Work very neatly and when done clean up really good. Dont say much unless they ask you.:chef:


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

ive never had this request or heard of it either, so it is a bit new to me... she would like to sample a few things i have to offer, along with her husband. 

i was thinking something similar. where i wouldnt make any real money this one, just charge cost and then hopefully they sign...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

12 years and I've never had that request......


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I was hired once by a very wealthy family, I had to take cooking test before being hired. Hotels and clubs now give practicals before hireing, as do many big corps I took a few in the past. They also check your credit very carefully finding in most situations if your credit is good that you will make a better hire.:bounce:


----------



## lovesfood (Mar 19, 2009)

I would find out what some of their favorite foods are, definitely find out what they do not eat (some people are so picky!) and come up with a small sampler platter of everything. If they are not going to pay for any of it...put together an after-party with some friends and bring the leftovers to them!

You can model it after wedding caterers. When their customers decide on them, they provide them with a small sample of usually a beef, pork, fish and vegetarian option. That way they can decide what they want to serve and get a taste of the chef's style.

Good luck!


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

what type of 'test'? what did you have to do or was it written exam?

excellent suggestion, i think that may be the best way to go about it...


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

A point to be made about "samples" by caterers, and one that we follow:

We offer a "tasting menu" for prospective clients FOR A FEE that will be deducted from their catering bill in the event they choose us for their event.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

iconoclast;260643 said:


> what type of 'test'? what did you have to do or was it written exam?
> 
> excellent suggestion, i think that may be the best way to go about it...[/quo
> 
> PICKED A MENU OUT OF A POT AND HAD TO PRODUCE IT FOR 4 PEOPLE IN 3 HOURS


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

good idea:bounce: Stops freeloaders


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

definitely...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Personal chef or private chef?
Is this new to you? Personal cheffing typically starts out with a 2.5-3 hour interview with likes/dislikes which takes alot of time. The first 6 weeks are a trial period for everyone.....


Let us know what you decide to do and how you do it.....
Thanks.


----------

